# Spaulding ATB 18



## N2IT2012 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi All,

I have not ridden a bike in probably 20 years. I now live close to my job and am considering riding a bike to work. My question, I have my ATB 18 bike from my childhood sitting on a hook at my grandfather's house. Am I better off flying this bike from California back to Seattle ($70 + purchase of a box) and taking it to a bike shop and basically having it refurbished... im sure the kickstand and the brakes need to be replaced at a min, or would I be better off purchasing a walmart bike?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

How about a name brand mountain bike from the early 90s? Should cost about the same and maintenance and reliability will probably be a bit better. Seattle Craig's List has a pretty good volume of this stuff. I got a $100 road bike that way. Eventually I broke it, but I commuted on it for three years first.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

N2IT2012 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have not ridden a bike in probably 20 years. I now live close to my job and am considering riding a bike to work. My question, I have my ATB 18 bike from my childhood sitting on a hook at my grandfather's house. Am I better off flying this bike from California back to Seattle ($70 + purchase of a box) and taking it to a bike shop and basically having it refurbished... im sure the kickstand and the brakes need to be replaced at a min, or would I be better off purchasing a walmart bike?


A used quality bike would be a MUCH better choice than a Wal-Mart or equivalent machine for the same $$. I suspect the Spaulding was a department store bike, right? I would be surprised if your $70 shipping fee plus replacing tires, cables, etc. would not be much better spent on Craigslist in Seattle. Ask around for somebody who knows a bit about bikes and have them help you find a fair deal.


----------

